

Ask HN: What is good alternative to hosting PHP/MYSQL website? - RuchitGarg

Currently using HostMonster, Heard bad things about godaddy...what else?
======
takinola
Currently using Linode. Pretty good if you are comfortable with Linux.
Otherwise, I suggest Hostgator, it's cheap and manages all the sys admin stuff
for you

------
mbpp
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=204967> Personally, I recommend
webfaction.

------
nreece
Been using JaguarPC for years without a hitch.

